# Need Help!!! Confused!!!?? :(



## vijaykumarse (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Apologies. If I am repeating the post. Requesting for a fresh advise from the experts. I have 8 years of experience in JAVA/ J2EE. I am currently working in India. My brother settled in Singapore and he is PR now. I am planning to quit job here and search for a job in Singapore. I am planning to stay with my brother and give a try by Feb 2014. I am not sure about the possibilities. Should I go ahead and try?? if yes, when should be the correct time to look for job? I am working in SAN Infrastructure domain currently. previously I worked in Investment Banking domain for 5 years. Is there any consultancy can help me??  reply and guidelines will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

things are tough, and unless you are a SC or PR or you are atleast here, most agents give you a miss.

Since your brother is here, why not drop by and start off ?

Consultants ? this is Singapore, most employers talk to most consultants, so doesn't matter .. 

if you are good, you will be picked up ..


----------



## vijaykumarse (Dec 19, 2013)

@ecureilx thanks for your reply. Yes I understood things are not easy to get a job. I am scared to quit the job here and to look for a job in Singapore without knowing the situation there. Thats why thought of getting advises from experts. Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

vijaykumarse:

no risk, no gain

as of now, there are a few cases of MOM approving the primary applicant's EP, and rejecting the wife/kid's Dependent pass, as the guy doesn't qualify any more under new rules

another, wife was primary pass holder, husband and child on Dependent, wife changed job and the dependent passes were summarily cancelled - 

another, husband primary pass holder, at the time he got the EP he got dependent pass, when child arrived, MOM said NO to the child

Another: guy was working here for a while, got married, and under new rules, Wife was refused Dependent pass .. 

It is getting stricter here, and then again if you are worth your salt and can get upwards of 10,000, it should be easier ..


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

If I were you, I would never take such a chance. You might take couple of months leave from current job and come to Singapore to give a try but leaving the current job is just too much of risk.

As ecurelix said, getting a job from India is really tough but keeps trying in local job portals. If you are lucky then you might get one.


----------



## smartyniru12345 (Mar 8, 2014)

ani_india said:


> If I were you, I would never take such a chance. You might take couple of months leave from current job and come to Singapore to give a try but leaving the current job is just too much of risk.
> 
> As ecurelix said, getting a job from India is really tough but keeps trying in local job portals. If you are lucky then you might get one.


I +1 that because i am also trying from like a long time, I have posted to around 600 openings on jobsDB but none of them are giving me a reply..


----------

